# Eclipse, SVN und Tomcat - wie kombinieren



## rapthor (15. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade drauf und dran eine WebApplikation zu schreiben und werde dazu Eclipse nutzen. Um den Tomcat zu integrieren, nutze ich das Sysdeo Plugin und verwalte zusammen mit meinen Kollegen alles per SVN auf einem entfernten Server. Dafür nutzen wir Subclipse (http://subclipse.tigris.org/).

Mein Problem bezieht sich auf die ersten Schritte der Einrichtung der Entwicklungsumgebung. 

*Wie gehe ich vor, um einerseits per Sysdeo ein Tomcat-Projekt zu erstellen (File - New Project - Java - Tomcat Project) es aber gleichzeitig in SVN hochzuladen und für alle zugänglich zu machen?*

Auf dem SVN-Server wurde bereits ein Verzeichnis erstellt, das künftig die Quellen enthalten soll (WEB-INF usw.). In dieses Verzeichnis hinein will ich jetzt das Tomcat-Projekt einfügen. Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das bewerkstellige. Auch wenn ich auf dem SVN-Ordner rechts klicke und über das Kontextmenü "New Project" und dann "Tomcat Project" auswähle, wird das Projekt außerhalb des SVN-Ordners, also ganz normal lokal, erstellt.

Hier habe ich eine Ansicht des Projektbaums aus meinem Eclipse:







Zu sehen ist oben das Tomcat-Projekt und unten der per Checkout heruntergeladene SVN-Ordner. Ich möchte mein Tomcatprojekt im server-Ordner einpflegen ....

Danke für jede Hilfe im Voraus,
Rapthor


----------



## mutex (16. Okt 2006)

Ich mach's bei solchen Dingen so, daß ich mir das Projekt zunächst "blanko" in Eclipse anlege und dann einfach den Ordner (nicht per Eclipse, sondern per Kommandozeile) commite: Dann hab ich ein Eclipse-Projekt im Repository. Nachher checke ich's vom Repository lokal auf die Platte aus und mach unter Eclipse ein "import existing projekt into workspace": Dann habe ich eine Arbeitskopie unter Eclipse. Vielleicht 'n bißchen quer gedacht, aber bei mir hat's so wenigstens funktioniert - aber vielleicht geht's ja auch einfacher. Nur unter welchen Plugins (Sysdeo hab ich nicht probiert) der das nun als SVN erkennt und ob das immer funktioniert - keine Ahnung: Spätestens mit dem neuen SVN scheint mir das Eclipse-Plugin nicht mehr ganz so geheuer: Mal Zeigt er in 'ner Perspective die Team-Markierungen an, ein andermal nicht - keine Ahnung *schulterzuck*


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Okt 2006)

Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Team -> Share Project


----------



## mutex (17. Okt 2006)

> Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Team -> Share Project



Okay, auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Okt 2006)

yep und sogar schnell und einfach


----------



## rapthor (17. Okt 2006)

Danke euch beiden! Habe dann die KSG9-Lösung angewandt. Aber schonmal schön, dass man eine Antwort bekommt.


----------

